# Elbow Room



## jasonB (20 Jul 2006)

Just been to look at a potential job consisting of a bench seat in the "bay" end of a conservatory with a round or oval table to go with it.

I don't think it will take the number of people that the client wants, was just wondering what others tend to allow for each person at a table, 750mm seems ample but 600mm a bit on the tight side.

The table is likely to be 2.00 at its widest but can't sit people at the ends as it will make it difficult to serve the ones on the curved bench seat.

Any thoughts appriciated.

Jason

PS its a granit top so I favour a round one then it can be rolled along rather than lifted when delivered :lol:


----------



## CHJ (20 Jul 2006)

Some info here (down the page) referring to round banquet table seating which may help.

I believe 600mm is minimum allowable for classroom seating and may be adequate if an adult - child mix is envisioned.

I personally would not like to go below 700mm envisioning that some adults may not be as petit as the average.


----------



## Steve Maskery (20 Jul 2006)

Hi Jason,
I would have thought that 600mm at max occupancy was OK, actually. Then all else is a bonus. I've got a few old FWW articles dealing with elbow room, I'll look them up. But I think you will be OK with that.

I have a large cheery dining table. Can't remember what I allowed, but I do know that the large area reduces intimacy at dinner parties. Particularly if I am sitting at one end, everyone else can be having a whale of a time, whilst I feel out of it all .

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## PowerTool (20 Jul 2006)

Steve Maskery":wcbbequv said:


> I have a large cheery dining table.



Is that for large,cheery dining parties ? :lol: 

(I'll get me coat...)

Andrew


----------



## Steve Maskery (20 Jul 2006)

Sorry, took my contact lenses out a while ago, and the spell checker isn't psychic...

S


----------



## Alf (21 Jul 2006)

Jason,

The Complete Woodworker's Manual says 600mm

Working in Wood goes for 750 on a retangular table and mutters about 1000mm being the minimum diameter to seat four people at a round table.

The Boat Data Book (which should give the bare minimum...) gives, for a retangular table, a mere 490! And 580 for "comfort".

Cheers, Alf


----------



## DomValente (26 Jul 2006)

Used to be in the restaurant business 600mm for a full table setting was adequate.

Dom


----------



## jasonB (26 Jul 2006)

Thank for all the sizes and especially to Gidon who pm'd me a very useful article which suggests 29" as a comfortable size. I have e-mailed the client to say that I don't think they can get in what they want, just waiting for them to return from hols.

Jason


----------

